# Proper way to store lumber



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi All,

I finally managed to find a good lumber yard about 70 miles from my home. I bought about 110 bft of 4/4 S2S cherry. They are 8 foot boards and range in widths from 5-10 inches and are flat sawn. (I paid $6 and some change per board foot with free delivery. Is that a good price?) The boards look pretty dry to me but I have no way to measure the actual moisture content.

My question is this: it will be a while before I can use up all this lumber. Until then, should I store it standing vertically or lying horizontally? Should I sticker it? The lumber yard had it stored horizontally with no stickers. Should I see it as, if it works for the lumber yard, it ought to work for me as well?

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Praki


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I store mine horizontally and sticker the wood. It does take up some room but it allows air to circulate between the boards. I would not store it vertically as it will cause the wood to bow.

As far as price goes it varies all over the board. Here in Kentucky I get my kiln dried rough 4/4 cherry for $2.40 per bf for #1 common and $3.50 for FAS. S4S 4/4 lumber will run $5.00 per bf. My supplier is about 50 miles from my home and I have to pick it up.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

If it's dry it shouldn't matter. I store most all of my lumber vertically with no problems.

Every lumber yard that I have been to stores it both ways.

If it's not dry then horizontal with stickers.

I think you got a good deal and you can't beat free delivery.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got all of the wood in my Lumber Storage rack stored horizontal and no stickers.










I try to make layers where all of the boards are the same thickness so that the boards lay flat and are not curved and going up hill on another board.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Orientation shouldn't matter much. Drying horizontally with stickers is ideal. Once dry, whatever. Just don't put weight on the board if it's leaning against something. Could help in cupping the board.

The Cherry price is on the high side. I pay about that much at a local ww'ing store. It's fully milled and most all boards are very much usable. From a mill, that's high though. Over 100 BF gets a discount many places.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a nice sized lot of lumber. Do you already have the projects lined up, or was it an availability thing?


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I feel pretty lucky, I have 2 saw mills with in 10 miles of my home. When cherry is on sale 4/4 is about a $1/bf. Normally here in NE PA it seems to be about $3/bf.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I have decided to store it horizontally.

Karson, that is an awesome stash of lumber! Two cents a board foot, amazing!

Jeff, price of lumber here is very high. Another lumberyard I went to had #1C 4/4 cherry at $12. The yard I bought from (Jackel Enterprises, very nice guys) did say I am getting the contractor's price. I don't know if I can do any better.

Rikkor, I am getting ready to build a computer desk. I bought much more than what I needed to get a better price, free delivery and to have some lumber at hand.

Snowdog, you are lucky indeed, maybe I should move of this desert that CA is


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

With the cost of fuel these days, free delivery has to be worked into the cost per board foot equation.

Have fun with your computer desk.

Dalec


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

That's a nice stash of lumber you have there Karson.


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

Treebones has a sawmill, haven't seen what he has to say. Only lumber here locally is pine, which I filed saw's for eleven years kicking around just to have something to do. It is a show just to watch the gang saw follow a crooked cant and see the same boards after they come out of the kiln's. Sure enjoyed that pitch piney wood,I worked at a little family owned mill in it's fourth generation.

Karson you have the right idea as far as saving space, if you have low humidity. Down here in lower alabama, where you can scoop a cup of water out of the air, just about, but not really, lumber will mildew if it dosen't get to breath a little. Just putting my two cents in, guess it really depends what area one is in.

Good question though on the cherry. Never had the opportunity to work with any. There is a cyprus mill between here and gulf shores and that's about it, everything else goes to the chipper for fuel or paper, since I'm setting riight in the middle of international paper. 
Wood is a wonderful and neat material, guess no question ever get's fully answered. Is there even a 100 % piece of dry wood? I know we would roast it good and get about a 96% moisture proof. Just wondering! Semper Fi


----------

